# Some questions regarding the CDs



## Popeye (Oct 26, 2001)

Hello everyone!I am on day 5 with my CDs. I just have a few questions:1. The first 3 times I would fall asleep somewhere in the middle of the session, but I would wake up near the end as Mike was counting to 10. However, yesterday I didn't wake up and I have no idea when the session actually finished. Is that OK (to fall into a deep sleep)?2. I think that I am noticing some improvements already, although I am not quite sure. Well, the thing is I am not paying attention to my stomach too much. This morning I was at my ex-girlfriend's place (hehe!) and my stomach started hurting, cramping... In 99% of the cases before I would start panicking in such a situation and I wouldn't stop thinking about it, which would make my symptoms worse, and which would make me depressed and anxious and insecure, and I would probably start fighting and being grumpy, etc., etc. But, today even though the cramping was rather bad, I just didn't want to think about it. Somehow I knew about it, but it wasn't foregrounded in my mind, it wasn't the most important thing at that moment. I just ignored it, and it went away. I went for a pizza and PEPSI with her. My stomach started hurting really bad then, but, guess what -- I ignored it again. I was just like: "No, no, no...Bye, bye!" And I forgot about it again. It went away. Then, I had a regular coffee. Nothing happened. Well, my ex went her way and I came home and had a really nice bowel movement.Can this really be the CDs working already? I think it's too soon for them to work yet...Anyway, I am not complaining....


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Popeye! Yes, that's OK to sleep, no problem at all, Mike mentions it in the sessions and in the introduction. Look at Mike's compilation thread, and type in the word "sleep" for a search, for more info!Also, yes, that is just the way improvements were for me too, I said, in effect, I don't have time to deal with having a D attack right now.. and it went away! Looks like you may be a quick study! Mine didn't come so quickly, but some on the BB have had similar results. Keep going! and Enjoy your improvements!!! Take care.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Lots of people fall asleep, me included! I love that! (I have problems falling asleep.) The folks in the know have reassured us several times that sleeping is A-OK, because your subconscious never sleeps, and that is what the tapes work on.Now, I'm no expert here, but mental attitude can make a big difference in how disastrous an attack is. If you think "I'm having stomach pains, I'm going to get D, oh what a pain!" then that's what will probably happen. But if you don't get anxious about it, it's less likely to happen.I'm glad it worked out so well! I'd be having stomach pains in that situation, too! Especially going out for pizza and coke when it already hurt! Asking for trouble!I'm not sure if that could be the tapes working yet or not. All I noticed at that point was I got more relaxed, which was good, and had multiple benefits.


----------



## Michael Mahoney (Oct 11, 2001)

Hi Popeye,Marilyn got here before me







She answers well







Pleased to hear your working well with the program.Hi Marilyn, Many thanksBest RegardsMike


----------



## Popeye (Oct 26, 2001)

Thank you so much Marilyn, Luna, and Dr. Mahoney.I was just curious about sleeping because I think that I even start dreaming while listening to the tapes...Anyway,... Another thing that I would really like to know is what is our subconscious mind. Our consciousness operates in terms of the Symbolic, not in terms of the Real (if we think in psychoanalytical terms). We speak language, but language also speaks us and identifies who we are. Now, every language is composed of numerous arbitrary signifiers (words), but if it is our native language, we take those signifiers for granted, because we automatically connect them to the signified (meaning) and its referent in reality. When we communicate in a foreign language, though, there is always this consciousness of us speaking in a foreign language. My first language is not English and I have a thick accent when I speak. I am pretty fluent, but, still, I don't use it in the same way as I use my native Serbo-Croatian.I am really curious whether my subconscious mind speaks English. This may be a very stupid question, but, to me, it sound important. I understand 99.9 % of what Dr. Mahoney says, but I am really curious to know whether there is any connection in terms of the native language and hypnotherapy. Or, maybe it doesn't matter at all.Again, thank you everybody for replying!!!


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Popeye, my feeling is that in the end we are one total person and you can't conciously speak and understand anything without your "subconcious" mind also fully understanding. You've already proved that when you describe that the tapes are putting you into some "depth" of hypnosis and relaxation/sleep, it takes the subconcious to put you there and it will absorb the correcting messages. If you're not fully understanding your tape 100% I sure recommend that you take one time to alertly play the tape and if necessary replay a part until you understand what was said or get another person to help you work out all the words one time, your mind will always remember from then on. Best wishes, Norb


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

HI Popeye~Yes, Norb gives some good comments there. Years ago I was a speech/language pathologist and one of my tasks was working with English as a 2nd language and also Americanization of foreign accents (I have to qualify why I say "American" because we used the International Phonetic Alphabet, which is based near where Mike lives, and is transcribed with a British accent!) But I digress... sorry.







Anyway, don't worry about "thinking" in Serbo-Croatian or in English. Because anything you understand at any level, will still transcend into your subconscious. Norb really says it all, and I agree with his comments.Years back, some deaf individuals traveled to Russia; they spoke English, and they met up with some deaf Russians. They communicated perfectly with International sign language,and became great friends, even though neither knew the other's native language! The visual symbolism , signifiers, for the words were the same. Your mind will hear the words, and the visual for that word will come to mind, even if your mental thoughts are in your native language.And I must say, Popeye, that your command of the English language is better than many folks I know who speak only English...







LOLEnjoy your journey...and relax, let it do its thing... Take care now.


----------



## Popeye (Oct 26, 2001)

Norbert46 and Cookies4Marilyn,thanks a lot.Cookies4Marilyn, thanks for the compliment too.Sorry for not writing before, but what's been going on with me is unbelieveable.







The same night when I ate pizza in the morning, I went out with some friends (there was a lot of girls too). I had 3 beers and a 4-cheese pizza (yay! pizza again!). There was a lot of people there indeed (Friday night). My symptoms after beer and pizza: NONE!!! I wasn't thinking about IBS for one moment.Yesterday I started cramping maybe twice during the day. But, very soon I forgot about my IBS and the cramping was gone.This morning I woke up. No cramps, no pain. Nothing. IBS not the first thought on my mind. Interesting.Today I'm on Day 7 of hypnotherapy CDs. Eric, thanks for letting me know about hypnotherapy.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Popeye, no problem.







That is why a lot of us want others to know about Mike's tapes.This is still extrememly early for you and its looking like you are a great candidate for this so far and it only gets better even if you have an occasional pizza and set back.







It may be really hard to understand what I posted on the thread with the IBS pet scans and HT pets scans and how this applies to IBS patients, but what your decribing is basically a big part of those processes so you know.


----------

